

SoundStream – A simple-as-possible, fast audio I/O stream for Rust - mitchmindtree
https://github.com/mitchmindtree/sound_stream

======
shadowmint
This is neat, but...

> SoundStream requires that you have the PortAudio lib installed on your
> system

Meh.

Theres really no excuse, given cargo now has proper support for building cross
platform dependencies.

My least favourite thing about rust is trying to use a crate only to find
'author assumed you already had dependencies installed. sorry'

~~~
rcxdude
Compiling external dependencies is non-trivial, even though cargo gives the
bare minimum of tools to make it possible. I think it's unreasonable to expect
rust to construct it's own replica of distribution's packages for C/C++ code.
To my knowledge no other language has a package manager or repository which
does this, or even attempts to.

~~~
shadowmint
Cargo's build system doesn't have to _build_ the dependencies, it just has to
resolve them _somehow_.

That can be via package manager, pkg-config, static library download, building
them, or via prompting the user to install them manually.

Since rust supports the #[cfg(target="foo")] in build scripts, you can even
implement your solution for just one platform, and then slowly add additional
platform support as people demand it.

A message like: "Hey, your platform isn't supported by our build script;
submit a bug at ... if you'd like to get support added. We welcome push
requests". <\-- A+++

For example, android support is probably not a target for most crates, but it
may be an important target in the future for many libraries. ...and building a
cross-compiled android binary is _a LOT more involved_ than just an 'apt-get
install foo'.

Just failing? Nope.

------
ddorian43
When is this language expected to go 1.0 ?

I've seen many discussions here about rechanging the api of the libraries
since they were expecting features from the language.

~~~
arthursilva
Early next year. Check this post [http://blog.rust-
lang.org/2014/10/30/Stability.html](http://blog.rust-
lang.org/2014/10/30/Stability.html)

